# Best setting?



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

With my 922, when I'm streaming, which is always!!!!... I live kinda in no mans land so for hispeed internet it must be bounced off 2 mountains before I get to a fiber line....So my conection speeds very alot!

What is the best setting for over all constant streaming? Good, or auto?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I leave mine on Auto, but Good will be more consistent if you have unreliable upstream speeds.


----------

